# Washington D.C.



## rachel1998 (Mar 31, 2010)

Besides the Wyndham near Washington D.C. (I have never been able to get that one) what other resorts or areas are within an hour or two drive? I have never been to the area and would like to see all the sights.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 31, 2010)

*I Have Lived In The Area Since 1949 & Have Not Yet Seen All The Sights.*




rachel1998 said:


> Besides the Wyndham near Washington D.C. (I have never been able to get that one) what other resorts or areas are within an hour or two drive? I have never been to the area and would like to see all the sights.


Massanutten is a couple of hours away in 1 direction & Williamsburg is 3 or so hours away in another direction. 

Rather than arrive in or near the area with the idea in mind of seeing all the sights, you might actually have more fun with less stress if you pick out just 1 or 2 each day that have special interest for you & make the most of those, rather than taking a quick flash past everything there is to see. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2010)

If you really want to see D.C. you might also want to consider a hotel, or rental, closer.  I'd really hate to spend all that travel time each day.


----------



## califgal (Apr 1, 2010)

We are wanting to visit Wash. D. C. this summer. We will stay downtown to be near all the sights and museums.  We also want to see Williamsburg.  Is one week long enough?  How far away is Willamsburg and how many days should we spend there? What cities are close to Willamsburg? We will be staying Starwood hotels.

I know everyone is different, but I'm asking in general.  We have teenagers and we all love history and like to walk.

Thanks


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 2, 2010)

Shenandoah Crossing is closer than Massanuthin . . . and I believe there is also someplace in Chancellorsville (nr Fredericksburg) also closer.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 2, 2010)

califgal said:


> We are wanting to visit Wash. D. C. this summer. We will stay downtown to be near all the sights and museums.  We also want to see Williamsburg.  Is one week long enough?  How far away is Willamsburg and how many days should we spend there? What cities are close to Willamsburg? We will be staying Starwood hotels.
> 
> I know everyone is different, but I'm asking in general.  We have teenagers and we all love history and like to walk.
> 
> Thanks



My opinion is that you can see and do "enough" in Williamsburg in about three days.  DC, you can spend a week there, and not see everything "good" that there is to see there!  As for how far, already answered:



AwayWeGo said:


> . . . Williamsburg is 3 or so hours away in another direction.-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## califgal (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks, for the info, it is helpful.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 3, 2010)

We spend 4 days in DC and 3 in Williamsburg and that was good trip once. We also stopped at Mt Vernon in the way to Williamsburg.


----------



## EAM (Apr 3, 2010)

*Bus trips from resorts*

In the past, Massanutten and some of the Williamsburg resorts have offered day-long bus trips to D.C.  

Also, a new Wyndham at National Harbor (in Maryland) may be available.  You might consider renting from a Wyndham owner or seeing if you can do a direct exchange with a Wyndham owner.

Skyline Ranch and the Presidential Resort at Chancellorsville are the closest to DC that are relatively easy trades.


----------



## mjkaplan (Apr 7, 2010)

We just spent a week in DC and were seeing the sights from morning till night every day and still had a list of places we did not get to.


----------



## YeongWoo (Apr 8, 2010)

mjkaplan said:


> We just spent a week in DC and were seeing the sights from morning till night every day and still had a list of places we did not get to.



DC is one of those trips like Disney that you have to plan out ahead of time because you have to contact your Congressman or Senator for some of the best tours.  There's plenty to do if you don't arrange any tours ahead of time but you won't get to see the WH or Capitol.  They limit the number of tours available and these get booked months in advance.  I totally agree that you could spend a week there in just DC and I think I remember a "things to do in DC" thread that I'll try to find.


Personally, I wouldn't stay any further than National Harbor or Alexandria because of the traffic.  At NH you could drive in if you have a car but at Alexandria you can walk to the metro station and it's very convenient to everything.  That said I'd stay at a hotel that's close to the metro if I couldn't get a TS.

Added link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114664


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree with the above post...to do DC justice you could spend weeks!  If you can't get into Alexandria or NH, I would find a hotel , otherwise you will waste too much time driving.  Good luck!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 8, 2010)

*Washington DC Is Not A Car-Friendly Jurisdiction.*




Deb from NC said:


> I would find a hotel , otherwise you will waste too much time driving.


Not to mention trying to find a place to park. 

DC meter maids are super-aggressive, specially regarding cars with out-of-town tags. 

Not only that, handicap tags are not recognized in DC unless issued by the District Of Columbia. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SBK (Apr 11, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Not to mention trying to find a place to park.
> 
> DC meter maids are super-aggressive, specially regarding cars with out-of-town tags.
> 
> ...



Alan -- Can you give me more information on the DC handicapped sticker policy?  Ben just got one and we just assumed it would be valid in the District.

That doesn't make any sense to me.  I am certain that VA honors the DC stickers.

Thanks


----------



## SBK (Apr 13, 2010)

*Bumping to ask Alan to reply*

Alan -- can you please guide me to the DC rules on the handicapped stickers?

Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 13, 2010)

*More Research Required.*



SBK said:


> Alan -- can you please guide me to the DC rules on the handicapped stickers?
> 
> Thanks


I was clicking around on the Dictrict Of Columbia DMV web site hunting for that & did not find a clear-cut statement of their policy -- only a PDF document quoting the policies & procedures for applying for a DC handicap parking permit.  

The word that DC does not recognize any handicap permits but its own was on the news a year or so back -- 1 of those factoids I filed away mentally without keeping a copy, since it does not apply to me. 

Maybe Triple-A knows the current official story -- wouldn't hurt to ask'm if you're a member.  (I'm not.) 

In any case, better safe than sorry when it comes to dealing with the parking nightmare in downtown Washington DC -- i.e., take Metro & avoid driving in DC if you can. 

BTW, DC rush hour parking violators along main routes don't just get tickets, they get towed. 

Good luck. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​​​


----------



## SBK (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks much -- I'll check.  Walking is hard so we like to get as close as possible.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 13, 2010)

SBK,

I don't think Alan had the correct information re parking in the District of Columbia with out of district handicap stickers.

Here's a copy  and paste from the District of Columbia Department of Motor Vehicles Website:

"Disability parking placards/permits or tags from DC or any state allow you to:

    * Park in any parking space designated for a disabled person.
    * Park for double the posted time in metered or time-restricted spaces
    * Park for free at metered spaces for double the meter time; after double the time, you must pay the meter rate.

Disability parking privileges DO NOT allow you to stop, stand or park in the following areas:

    * Where parking is prohibited.
    * In spaces reserved for other special types of vehicles.
    * Where it would clearly present a traffic hazard.

Please note: Parking privileges may vary by jurisdiction. Private parking facilities, such as airport parking lots, may restrict the time and parking for vehicles displaying disability parking placards/permits or tags. "

For more info see this link


Richard


----------



## shagnut (Apr 14, 2010)

When I stayed at Powhaten in wmsburg I took the day trip and it was amazing what all we saw . I had tried to do it by myself once and didn't see 1/4 of the things on my own. We saw all the monuments, arlington cemetary,the ford theater, an inside tour of the capitol and a choice of one of the museums. If you want just a short overview you will get more than you expected out of this trip.  shaggy


----------



## SBK (Apr 14, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> SBK,
> 
> I don't think Alan had the correct information re parking in the District of Columbia with out of district handicap stickers.
> 
> ...



Richard --

Thank you very much.  I really appreciate the information.  

The extra time provision makes sense to me because it it such a trial to find a new place to park when you have difficulty getting around.  But I think we will feed the meters anyway.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thanks For The Update.*




SBK said:


> Richard --
> 
> Thank you very much.  I really appreciate the information.
> 
> The extra time provision makes sense to me because it it such a trial to find a new place to park when you have difficulty getting around.  But I think we will feed the meters anyway.


Me too.  Thanks for the update & the linked citation.  Who knew ?

DC's problem with non-DC handicap tags, before DC dropped its requirement for DC-issued handicap tags only, was that suburban commuters with Maryland & Virginia handicap tags (& some from West Virginia) would show up early & monopolize not only all the designated handicap parking spots, but also practically all of the regular meter spaces as well, _el freebo_, generating Zero Dollars & Zero Cents for the DC parking meters & leaving nowhere for the locals & the non-commuters to park.  

The regs that *MULTIZ321* cited specify that after double the time limit, the regular meter rates apply.  At a minimum, that means the handicap-tag commuters now have to go out & feed the meter during lunch break.  Previously, they filled up all the parking spaces in the morning & were set for the whole workday, to the inconvenience of everybody else. 

For a long time (& possibly still) DC applied the time limitation for parking not just to the individual space, but to the whole block & nearby area.  That was to foil sharp operators who parked right close together & then switched places as time was running out, to comply technically with the time limit without actually moving very far.  Because I am obviously no longer up on the current parking regs, I don't know how the time limits are being enforced now -- but I would not simply assume that space-switching is OK. 

That cautionary language *MULTIZ321* cited about parking privileges that vary by jurisdiction may seem odd to folks who suppose that all of Washington DC is 1 big District Of Columbia jurisdiction.  The way it works is that within the Nation's Capital there are separate jurisdictions, with separate police forces, for the U.S. Capitol (including the nearby office buildings & annexes) & the Supreme Court & the National Capital Parks (The Mall & various memorials, etc., patrolled by the U.S. Park Police).  The U.S. Secret Service, which provides plain-clothes security & protective services for the president, also has a Uniformed Division, with squad cars & everything.  The General Services Administration has its own GSA security service with police cars & uniformed security officers & all, mainly involved in physical security for federal office buildings other than on Capitol Hill & at the Supreme Court.  

Across the river in Arlington VA, just about all the meter parking spots have stickers declaring _All May Park & All Must Pay_ -- i.e., Arlington won't cut anybody any slack on feeding the meter just because a car has handicap tags. 

Tourists visiting the Nation's Capital need to understand that DC is still parking hell, handicap tags or regular tags _mox nix._  Tourists who can leave their cars at their timeshares & hotels & get around instead via metro & tour buses. etc., will generally have a less stressful experience & an easier time of it.  

Last time we had out-of-towners staying with us who wanted to see the sights (2009), we lent them our car -- cautioning them pointedly about the aggressive DC meter maids & about DC's pervasive parking restrictions.  Our guests said OK -- then came back with a $100 ticket (which they paid) for a parking violation.  Ditto when other out-of-town tourists stayed with us in 2008. 

Bottom line is to expect DC parking to be a hassle any way you shake it. 

Good luck & thanks again to *MULTIZ321*. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2010)

Alan,

Thanks for the additional info. Especially the clarification of the different jurisdictions within the District of Columbia.

I'm sure all this info is useful for those wishing to drive and park within DC.

Like you, I'll stick to the subway system and walking.

Best regards,

Richard


----------

